# Parlantes, 4 posiciones, Fisher audio component system MC4550.



## alextv44 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola, mi duda es la siguiente; éste equipo de sonido tiene en la parte de enfrente una perilla de 4 posiciones, primera (phones), segunda ( A ), tercera (B), y la cuarta ( A+B ), y en la parte de atrás, tiene  la salida de las bocinas, dos para ( A ) y dos para ( B ), esta perilla  del frente acciona por medio de un chicote un switch de posiciones al cual le puse una solución lubricante y limpiadora de componentes  eléctricos, aquí la conocemos como "WD-40".

El equipo suena perfecto, pero tengo la duda de si en la posición A+B, deben sonar la cuatro bocinas, pues en "A" suenan izquierda y derecha, lo mismo que en "B" suenan izquierda y derecha, (bocinas), pero en la posición A+B, no me suena ninguna. Pueden hacerme favor de orientarme al respecto? de antemano mil gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2012)

Porque deberias tener las 4 bocinas-parlantes para que suene , porque las pone en serie.

Al ponerla en serie con nada entonces no suena 

Hace la prueba , a bajo volumen ,  pone tus dos bafles como A y B del mismo lado y comprobalo.

Saludos !

 .


----------



## alextv44 (Sep 27, 2012)

Podrían enviarme un dibujito ó diagramita para tratar de hacer ese tipo de conexión?. Mil gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2012)

¿ Que gráfica ?

Conectás los dos bafles-cajas-bocinas-parlantes a las salidas A y B izquierdas y haces la prueba de nuevo con la llavecita A / B / A+B

Mas claro echale agua


----------



## kadaver (Sep 27, 2012)

El amigo Dosmetros lo que quiere decirte es que necesitas tener cuatro altavoces puestos a la vez para que puedas usar la opción A+B , solo con dos no te funcionaria , (espero que sea eso lo que quieres decir Dosmetros), Saludos.


----------



## alextv44 (Sep 27, 2012)

Pero que pensará la gente del foro, tienen razón, conseguiré otras dos bocinas y pondré dos al ( A ) y dos al ( B ), y ya les comentaré, gracias.

Gracias camarada Kadaver, ya entregue dicho aparato, ahora estoy buscando en internet un curso de Argentino para poder comunicarme en su idioma, así espero poder dejar de hacer sapos y ganar mas amigos que  como tú, me apoyen en las fallas de mis aparatos, hasta la próxima.


----------



## LOOPER (May 26, 2014)

Saludos, espero me ayuden con esta duda respecto al sistema componente de audio Fisher MC-4550 del que hablan. Porque veo que el último mensaje fue escrito en 2012.

En la parte de atrás, este equipo de sonido tiene dos conectores tipo RCA llamados "RECORD OUT", (left y right, osea izquierda y derecha) justo a un lado de donde están los 2 conectores RCA de "AUX INPUT" (es decir, la entrada auxiliar, donde conectaría por ejemplo la salida de audio de un reproductor de DVD).


Supongo que "RECORD OUT"  significa salida de grabación, ¿osea que estos conectores son una salida de audio? Ya les conecté unas bocinas para saber si por ahí sale audio y no sonaban. Entonces cómo lo utilizo?

De antemano gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## LuigiDJ (May 26, 2014)

"RECORD OUT" es para conectarla a un equipo grabador (tape deck). Si quieres usar unas bocinas, se necesita un amplificador conectado a esa salida.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2014)

Podrias conectar unas bocinas de PC o un home theatre , que tienen amplificador propio.

Saludos !


----------



## LOOPER (May 26, 2014)

Me sorprendió la prontitud de las respuestas porque vi que el último mensaje fue de hace un par de años. Gracias 

Voy a probar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

Al postear en un mensaje viejo , éste sube al primer lugar


----------



## Rchigui (Dic 27, 2020)

Buen día miembros del foro. 

Acudo a su sabiduría con un problema para conectar este modelo de equipo. Nunca había tenido la experiencia conectando cajas de bocinas que tienen dos bocinas cada uno (Modelo: NL8139-124). En la parte de atrás de cada caja tengo una entrada RCA etiquetada como COM, luego hay dos tornillos que me parecen lineas de entrada a las bocinas; Tengo dos cajas como estas, asi que entiendo que dispongo de 4 bocinas.

Ahora mi problema es que no se como conectar estas bocinas al equipo Fisher MC4050, en la parte de atrás este tiene 4 salidas RCA, puestas como en una matriz, con canales: A, B, y con lados left, rigth. Entonces no se en que forma ni, que tipo de cable utilizar para hacer llegar la señal desde las salidas RCA hasta las bocinas en las dos cajas que tengo.

De antemano les agradezco su fina atención a mi consulta y quedo atento a sus comentarios!


----------

